# In Wall Speaker Help



## Cholmes729 (Apr 10, 2010)

Im totally new at this, Im trying to find a In wall speaker design for a home theater system. I have searched all over the place, The info Im looking for is speaker brands. I would like a 6-7" mid range, and a tweeter that can be directed toward the listener. Something in-expensive, but quality. Anybody have any luck with car speakers?. Right now, I only have a 250watt receiver, but I will upgrade the receiver later. Im remodeling and Im wanting to put the speakers in the wall now while the sheetrock is down. I can come up with something for a grill pretty easy


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Almost all of the in-walls you will be looking at will be placed after the sheetrock is up. You would want to get wired first. Are you talking about finding some boxed speakers and placing them in the wall? You can do this with certain speakers, but I wouldn't do it with any speaker. They have to be designed for it or you will have problems with the ports and other issues. 
What is your budget? How big is the room? Do you have to do in-wall or can you do small on-the-walls? 
I have never personally tried to use car speakers in a HT setup. Don't think it is a great idea unless you are out of money and this is your last option, then you have to be happy with what you have. Give us some more info and let's see what we can find for you.

Matteo


----------



## Cholmes729 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply!

Well, the room is 15x16, one opening thats 36" wide going into the dining room. 8ft ceilings, flat. 

I would like the in-wall because I like the way you conceal the system in the room. Later on, I will be hanging a 42-50" plasma on the wall, right now I have a 50" rear projection. Cheap RCA DVD 5.1 combo,but I will later upgrade when I purchase the new TV. 

I have seen several in wall units that were $75-100 a pair, I know I can build something with better speakers this price range, or even cheaper that sound the same or better. The speakers looked very cheap. I want something that sounds nice, but wont break the bank. This is going in our living room, not a dedicated HT room to get you a better idea.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Cholmes,
Thanks for the update. I might have let you astray . I didn't realize you wanted a DIY design and were wanting to put something together. I thought you wanted to just take any old speaker and stick it in the wall as-is. My bad. 
So your budget is about $50 a speaker?


----------



## Cholmes729 (Apr 10, 2010)

Or less, I thought about taking some quality bookshelf speakers and make some in walls with them. will this work?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

:T


Cholmes729 said:


> Or less, I thought about taking some quality bookshelf speakers and make some in walls with them. will this work?


Parts express has a DIY kit for doing your own design for inwalls. Far as i know they come with everything you need ( baffle, frame, dog ears for mounting, etc.) All you would need is drivers and a crossover.

I've got a 3-way set of MB Quart 3-ways for car audio i am considering building boxes for but they'll be 4ohms and i've got know way to find out what the parametes are do to the age of the speakers and cause MB Quart has changed hands so many times since i got these, anyway good luck in your adventure.:T


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Speakers that are designed for bookshelf use are not usually useful for in wall/on wall use because the Xovers are designed for those specific purposes. You need something that was designed for in wall use and at 50 bucks each that might be a challenge.
Have a look through here http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558&AID=1482282&PID=2777698


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I am not sure how they sound but the price is right.  
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10837



Matt


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Cholmes729 said:


> Im totally new at this, Im trying to find a In wall speaker design for a home theater system. I have searched all over the place, The info Im looking for is speaker brands. I would like a 6-7" mid range, and a tweeter that can be directed toward the listener. Something in-expensive, but quality. Anybody have any luck with car speakers?. Right now, I only have a 250watt receiver, but I will upgrade the receiver later. Im remodeling and Im wanting to put the speakers in the wall now while the sheetrock is down. I can come up with something for a grill pretty easy


Just going through the Parts express sales flyer i noticed they have dayton in-walls with 8'' woofers and silk tweeters for 80 bucks. Not a bad deal.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Or the monoprice speakers look like a bargain too.


----------

